# Spoooooooooooooky Mansion



## Wobbles (Sep 29, 2011)

Well, as some know, yesterday, the US (at least) got a new area in the Dream World, known as the Spooky Mansion. It has primarily Ghost and Psychic types, including Wobbuffet! :D
(I know the ability sucks, but hey, Wobbuffet are awesome anyway, right?)
Anyway, what are your guys' thoughts on the new area?


----------



## Superbird (Sep 29, 2011)

ohey maybe i'll continue the DW again because of this. Are there any special unlock requirements?


----------



## Littlestream (Sep 29, 2011)

Nope. You can just get randomly sent there straight away.

I like the new Pokemon, and the items. The candle game is fun.


----------



## Mai (Sep 29, 2011)

So I'm playing it right now! (Internet, please stop lagging and sapping all my time on the Dream World.)

It's much better than the other places, in my opinion. The music is /amazing/, and I'm just obsessed with the new candle blowing game. I'm not particularly good at it, I'll admit, but it's fun and awesome and I wish I could just say "okay I want to go to Spooky Mansion now please" because yes. This is wonderful. (Also from what I've seen the pokemon are great too, but the music, candle game and atmosphere are what I'm really psyched about.)

Nevermind, I'm fangirling over the pokemon too. 



Spoiler



Shuppet, mawile, misdreavus, duskull, _and_ spinarak?! You have no idea how difficult it was to choose which one I wanted.


----------



## Cloudsong (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm about to try it out; it looks pretty cool from what I've read :3

Buuuut, my computer's speakers don't work. Will this make me not be able to play some of the games D:? Any sound-based ones I won't be able to do >.<


----------



## Wobbles (Sep 29, 2011)

Cloudy said:


> I'm about to try it out; it looks pretty cool from what I've read :3
> 
> Buuuut, my computer's speakers don't work. Will this make me not be able to play some of the games D:? Any sound-based ones I won't be able to do >.<


No, sound isn't required for the Dream World at all. It's just something to boost the atmosphere.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 29, 2011)

Prankster Sableye looks useful to say the least. Priority Taunt, WoW and Recover? Yes please.

ooooh and it spinblocks


----------

